# FS - Tanks, Stands, Lids/Lights & Other goodies



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Due to a family emergency, I must try to liquidate some equipment to finance a possible hospice situation.

Goes without saying that all my equipment is in great shape - I am a picky guy and don't have anything that isn't in good working order.

-30gal with stand and canopy/light - $60

-50gal 3feet L X approx. 18"X18" with stand only - $60 - GONE

-55gal Hagen tank with Black stand (doors and shelves - honestly not too pretty but will do), nice canopy with T8 fluorescent natural light - $70 - GONE

** Finally* My pride and JOY -

-90gal - Up and Running now. *Complete setup* = tank, nice black stand with glass doors and shelves, sliding glass top, lights, driftwood, decorations, gravel, 2 filters, power head, 2 heaters, livestock = [2 Angels[, [6 balloon parrots], [3 7" Uaru], [1 7" Brilliant Red Severum], [several silver tip bristle nose pleco's], [1 whiptail catfish] - ALL for $400 obo

Make me an offer

I do have the some other goodies to go with these - that may include air pumps, Hang-On-Back filters, Heaters, odds and ends.

If you don't see pics of stuff mentioned here, it's because they are in my over-priced storage locker in Langley.

Please PM me and we can go from there.

If you read my signature and see something you may like, PM me but be gentle 

Thanks


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Jason, I'm looking for a nice stand for a three foot long Hagen 75 gal tank. The full measurements are 36 X 18 X 24 , so the stand will have to accomodate a 36" X 18" tank base. I want a stand in "showroom" condition as I will be using it as a show tank in my in my rec room.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, we missed it by 2 inches. I do have a nice one, but it isn't deep enough for ya. Sorry


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have to downsize Jason. Great prices....good luck with the sale!

George, going by your measurements, your tank is closer to a 65g so ya know


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Gonna BUMP...


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Sorry to hear you have to downsize Jason. Great prices....good luck with the sale!
> 
> George, going by your measurements, your tank is closer to a 65g so ya know


 Thanks I'm using the old "tried and true" formula...length 36" times width 18" by depth 24" divided by 210.....comes out to 74 gal. i think that hagen calls this tank a "72"...am I wrong ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

guppygeorge said:


> Hi, I'm using the old "tried and true" formula...length 36" times width 18" by depth 24" divided by 210.....comes out to 74 gal. i think that hagen calls this tank a "72"...am I wrong ?


Usg is cubic inces / 231


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> Usg is cubic inces / 231


L x W x H divided by 231 = gallons


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that the 50gal in the 4th pic?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Usg is cubic inces / 231


 I stand corrected...thank you...that would make that tank 67 gal...I thought hagen classed it as a "three-foot 72", so I may be wrong about the width....it may be closer to 20" ...which would compute out to 74 gal..


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Rossco said:


> L x W x H divided by 231 = gallons


Thank you..I stand corrected:lol:


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Is that the 50gal in the 4th pic?


It was, but I sold and delivered it yesterday, sorry you missed.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Monday Bump.

Looks like I'm moving in a matter of days.... 

Gotta move this stuff soon.


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you have any heaters?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Katpheesh said:


> Do you have any heaters?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I believe the only heater not in use is a 50W eBay special.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Bumping....


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

A big ole Wednesday b u m p


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

BUMPING

Still lots of stuff here


----------

